# Planschbecken



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hilfe - mich hat grad irgendwas gestochen und nun hab ich das Gefühl, ich müßte in der letzten freien Ecke meines Gartens ein Planschbecken oder einen Minischwimmteich bauen (im Schatten neben der Garage - ich sprach vor Längerem schon einmal davon).

Das würde bedeuten: a) Steile Wände, da sehr wenig Platz und b) unbedingt eine Anbindung an den Teich-Bachlauf-Kreislauf, da sonst das Wasser da hinten nie warm wird. Hätte in heißen Sommertagen den netten Nebeneffekt, dass das Teichwasser kühler gehalten wird und an kalten Tagen badet man eh nicht und kälter als kalt wird das Becken das Teichwasser ja auch nicht machen und zusätzliches Wasser im Teichkreislauf dürfte ja eher positiv sein, wenn auch am Planschbecken kein breiter Ufergraben oder sonstiges Platz hätte.

Jetzt hab ich grad mal geschaut, mehr wie eine Fläche von 3x6 Meter habe ich nicht zur Verfügung. Arg tief wollte ich es auch nicht machen, reicht ja, wenn das eine Planschbadewanne im Garten ist zum Abkühlen an heißen Tagen, um der Versuchung zu Widerstehen, selbiges im Gartenteich zu tun.

Meine Bitte an Euch:

Ratet mir von dieser Idee ab - am besten mit richtig guten Argumenten  :twisted: sonst könnte es sein, dass ich nach meinem Osterurlaub tatsächlich auf dumme Gedanken komme. Irgendwie fehlt ja schon was im Frühjahr, wenn man net buddeln kann. (nur - was mach ich nächstes Frühjahr?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

hi Susanne
Also ich kann dir dazu nur abr....    Quetsch   klar mach es   
ist doch ne supi Idee   Von wegen Abraten :bindafür:


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hi Susanne,

mach kein Blödsinn, sonst sieht es bei Dir bald so aus wie z. Zt. bei mir, 
iiiiiieeeeehhhh, nur Matsch und Dreck,  

Ach Quatsch, mach ruhig Matsch    

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne du bist ja ganz vom Teichvirus befallen. Bei deiner noch zur Verfügung stehenden Gartengröße möchte ich dir aber lieber davon abraten. Es seiden du möchtest so ein Fertigbecken als Swimmingpool eingraben und mit Chemie am laufen halten. Für ein Planschbecken sollte ja auch die Wasserqualität stimmen. Ich habe für einen Bekannten mal ein Wassergarten geplant der als Tauchbecken für die Sauna vorgesehen ist allerdings auf einer Fläche von 12x4,5m das ganze mit Bachlauf und Filterbecken und maximaler tiefe von 1,5m. Wenn dich das Thema Schwimmteich allgemein interessiert kannst du gerne bei uns vorbei kommen, ist ja nur eine Stunde von dir, dann können wir darüber fachsimpeln und ein paar Bahnen mit den Kois schwimmen.
Besser wäre gewesen du hättest deine ganze Gartenfläche für so ein Projekt mit einbezogen als jetzt was anzubauen, was aus meiner Erfahrung nie richtig funktioniert weil zu viel Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen.
Viele Grüße Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ich schließe mich Günthers Ansicht an, allerdings nur dahin gehend, daß ich den ganzen Garten einbeziehen würde   

Meine Überlegungen für die nächsten Jahre gehen nämlich auch dahin, meinen ersten Teich neu anzulegen. Das ganze würde dann etwas größer, vor allem aber tiefer..... und ich würde einen Teil meines jetzt noch freien Gartens als Filtergraben anlegen (zuviel Wasser erträgt meine Frau irgendwann nicht mehr...)

Bevor ich also nur die letzte freie Fläche Deines Gartens mit einem Loch versehen würde, würde ich mir überlegen, den jetzigen Teich mit einzubeziehen und ggf. den Bachlauf zu verändern...


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hmmmm, also Tatsache ist, dass der Bachlauf von Susanne jetzt schon als "Planschbecken" missbraucht wird. Sie überlegt sich deshalb, ein eigenes Becken dem Bachlauf vorzuschalten, um die (vor allem) Kids dem Bachlauf fernzuhalten.

Wir sind während des Besuches von Susanne gar nicht dazu gekommen, uns intensiv diesem Thema zu widmen. Deshalb hier, was mir zum Thema einfällt:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass ein solches Planschbecken den Teich tatsächlich kühlt. Zur Erwärmung trägt nämlich nicht nur die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung bei, sondern auch die diffuse. Ich glaube zwar, dass ein solches Becken nict grossartig zur Erwärmung des Teiches beiträgt - aber zur Abkühlung wird es vermut lich auch kaum reichen.

Wenn es sich um ein nacktes (sagen wir GFK-) Becken handelt, durch das das Wasser hindurchgeleitet wird, wird es ziemlich sicher veralgen. Ich habe das an meinem Bachlauf festgestellt, den ich im vergangenen Herbst ausräumen musste. Auf der immer noch nackten Folie gibt es mengenweise Algen.

Ich bin da auch eher skeptisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

also "normale" Menschen würde ich auf jeden Fall abraten.

Aber Teichianer - normal....... hier im Forum, wenn man sich so die Galerien,Profile ect. anschaut - wohl kaum  

Ich würde sagen, helfen kann uns eh keiner mehr - also Spaten raus und los .

Ach ja, ich sollte ja abraten..............  


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

also dieser Dreck, Staub, Arbeit, Unruhe, Mühen, Plage, usw. da kann ich es nicht verantworten dir nicht abzuraten.

 

fröhliches planschen.........hi,hi

gruß wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2004)

hallo susanne,

wenn ich die optischen maße deines gartens richtig in erinnerung habe fände ich es schon einwenig aufwändig zum unkrautjäten nur noch mit dem schlauchboot das andere garte´nende an der straße erreichen zu können  :razz:  :razz:   

*** schnapp lieber mal deine harley und komme einen tag bei uns vorbei - bin dermaßen eifersüchtig auf stefan daß ich überlege ob ich mit dem noch jemals ein wort rede !!!!!  
*** da wohnt der mensch am anderen ende der welt und bekommt besuch von susanne - und iche wohne vor ihrer haustür und nix susanne :cry: 

lieben gruß
jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

also ich kann dir auch nicht davon Abraten. Seitdem ich mit dem Buddeln angefangen hab, lässt mich das ding nicht mehr los... Wie ein Virus der mich befallen hat, aber ein Guter! Ich freu mich schon auf´s erste "PLATTTTTSSSSCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Mensch Susanne, da bringst Du mich aber auf eine Idee.

Hm mal sehen wie ich das meiner Frau beibringen kann, das wir unbedingt noch einen Planschteich brauchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Ich wäre da wirklich eher vorsichtig und würde die Risiken im Auge behalten: Erwärmung und Algenbrühe. Ich würde das Planschbecken wenigstens so bauen, dass ich es anderweitig nutzen könnte, wenn die Sache schiefgeht: Als Pflanzenfilter, Sumpfzone oder kleinen Nebenteich.

Ich denke, Susanne hat die Anfrage durchaus ernst gemeint.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Ha - das ist ja wunderbar, dass ihr Euch alle, während ich Urlaub gemacht habe, Euch mit mir Gedanken gemacht habe. Während der teilweise doch seehr langen Autofahrten  habe ich natürlich geistig an meinem Planschbecken gearbeitet und auf der Rückfahrt auch versucht, die Einwände, die ich bis dahin schon gelesen hatte (mußte ja geschwind bei Stefan ins Forum hüpfen), zu verinnerlichen.

Aktuell ist mein Stand der, dass es wirklich ins Gesamtbild passen muß, was immer ich dort mache. (Danke Günter für die Anregung). Ein "Saunabecken/Minischwimmteich" habe ich daher geistig schon abgeschminkt, jetzt noch bestärkt durch den Hinweis der Algenbildung auf nackter Folie (Danke Stefan!).

Die Richtung, in die ich gerade laufe, (da suche ich aber noch Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten und optische Anregungen) ist ein Brunnen. Da das Planschbecken direkt an der Garagenwand plaziert wird, könnte dort Wasser "entspringen". Käuflich erwerbbar sind sicherlich schöne Brunnenähnliche Wasserspeier. Die Form des Brunnens geht bei mir aktuell noch vom Model "einfacher Dorfbrunnen) bis hin zu - ähm - wenn ich das jetzt so genau wüßte. Was mich aktuell bei der Brunnenlösung jedoch noch stört ist der Gedanke, dass ich dort Beton verbauen muß, nichit wegen des Betons an sich - sondern eher wegen der Dauerhaftigkeit des Brunnens - so schnell wie ich ihn hinbaue, bekomme ich ihn ja nicht mehr weg und - wird er auch dicht? Wie schauts mit Algen aus? Aber die müßten sich ja ordentlich wegputzen lassen - die Dorfbrunnen, die ich gesehen hatte, hatten zumindestens keinen großen Algenprobleme.

Somit ist der Stand der Dinge:

Brunnen mit Einlauf aus der Wand und Überlauf seitlich, der dann dem Bachlauf zugeleitet wird (wie noch keine Ahnung). Das Wasser zum Brunnen kommt natürlich aus dem Teich. Mehr wie die aktuelle Pumpe sollte ich für den aktuellen Plan nicht benötigen.

Günter - darf ich das Thema noch hier stehen lassen, auch wenn es nun eher Richtung Brunnen geht? Ansonsten einfach in die Rubrik "alles was sonst nicht paßt" oder so ähnlich verschieben   )

@ all: Danke auch noch für die motivierenden Worte - eines ist klar - der Spaten wird noch benutzt werden! Und ich freue mich natürlich weiterhin um geistige Unterstützung zur Planung meines Planschbeckens!

@ Jürgen: Nicht böse sein auf Stefan, er hat mich einfach so oft und so eindringlich eingeladen (schamlos übertreib   ), dass ich nicht anders konnte und Du weißt ja - mein Motorrad braucht immer einen Zielkaffee für eine Tour und das ist bei Stefan einfach zu weit, um das an einem Samstag oder Sonntag zu erreichen, aber wenn ich da an Günter und Dich denke   - also aufpassen, wenn die Sonne scheint und ich Euch anrufe (ähm - hab ja net mal eine Telefonnummer  :cry: )

So - und jetzt schau ich mal, ob mein Bett noch da ist - der PC funktioniert auf jeden Fall einwandfrei nach einer Woche Urlaub!!!

(Jetzt hab ich ja fast die Fotos vergessen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ich kann Dir von Deinem Vorhaben nur abraten. Alle seriösen und wirklich erfahrenen Schwimmteichbauer (momentan bezeichnet sich ja jeder GaLa-Bauer als Schwimmteichexperte) setzen für einen Schwimmteich eine Mindestgröße von 70 qm an. Natürlich sind theoretisch auch kleinere Schwimmteiche möglich, aber wie Du schon schreibst ist das dann kein Schwimmteich mehr sondern nur noch ein Planschbecken.

Hauptsächlich spricht gegen so einen kleinen Schwimmteich, daß dieser ziemlich instabil wäre. Der technische und Pflegeaufwand steigt stark an. Jeder Mensch gibt beim Baden Hautschüppchen, Talg, Schweiß, Kosmetikreste u.ä. an das Wasser ab. Und es macht eben einen Unterschied ob sich derartige Nährstoffe auf 10000 oder 100000 Liter verteilen. Ein großer Teich steckt einfach viel mehr weg.

Der kleinste (mit hohem technischen Aufwand) halbwegs funktionierende Schwimmteich den ich kenne, hat übrigens knapp 40 qm Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Guido,

Susanne will das Teichwasser in das "Planschbecken" pumpen und von da aus wieder in den Teich fliessen lassen. Im Augenblick werden Teile ihres Bachlaufes als Planschbecken "missbraucht". Da soll nicht geschwommen werden, das Wasser muss auch keine Badewasserqualität haben. Die Kids sollen nur raus aus dem Bachlauf, ohne, dass da mit Verboten gearbeitet wird.

Dennoch bin ich ebenfalls eher skeptisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

willkommen zurück Susanne

Soll der Teich nur zum Planschen genutzt werden ?
Also wir hatten auch überlegt ,letztes Jahr ,einen Pool zu buddeln (ohne Teichanschluss)  Doch denke die Planscherei ( Sonnenmilch ) und die Wasserqualität mit dem Teich passen nicht zusammen.Wir haben uns so einen Pool mit aufblasbarem Rand geholt.Er stellt sich durch das Wasser selbstständig auf und im Winter kommt er wieder weg.Es passen 5000 Liter rein und ein kleiner Filter ist auch dabei.(er reicht aus)  hin und wieder ein wenig Chlor rein und schon kann geplanscht werden.
solltest mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen    schau mal bei E Bay 
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Mhh - das Problem ist nicht unbedingt das Planschen an sich, es ist einfach so, dass der Bachlauf sehr zum spielen verleitet - was ich ja sehr verständlich finde und ich merke, wie meine Magensäure sich vermehrt, wenn ich sehe, wie die Kinder die Steine wegnehmen, die Folie laufend droht eingeknickt zu werden und Wasser auslaufen könnte. Zu meiner geistigen Beruhigung ist das vor allem gedacht. Planschbecken ist da uninteressant dagegen, da kann man ja nur rein, wenns warm ist und net so schön spielen.

Aktuell bin ich sehr auf den Brunnenlösung fixiert, dachte an einen schönen Brunnen (z.B. wie auf Foto, nur selbergemacht) und dann einen Überlauf, der dann in weitere kleinere Becken läuft, wie eine Art Bachlauf, halt nur aus Beton und wie Ministaubecken. Im letzten Becken dann einen Bodenablauf, wo die Pumpe sitzt und das ganze wieder nach oben pumpt. In diesem Fall würde ich es vom Teichkreislauf unabhängig machen, um evtl. mit Chemie oder Filter oder.... arbeiten zu können. An heißen Tagen könnte man im Brunnen Badewanne spielen und auch mal reinsitzen und planschen, ansonsten kann man in dem Betonbachlauf immer schön spielen.

Aber - ist halt ein rießiges Beton vorhaben und ich nix haben Ahnung von Beton (vor allem, wie man das wieder wegmacht).

So - noch das Bild von einem Brunnen, wie er mir gefallen würde: 






Jetzt such ich noch ein Foto von den anderen Wasserbecken wie ich mir das vorstelle ....

Ohh - was man da so alles findet (hat jemand gute 4 TEuro übrig?):


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Je mehr ich im Internet unterwegs bin, desto mehr finde ich (wie gut, dass die großen Mädchen grad auf den Kleinen aufpassen, so eine Internetpause tut echt gut   )

Hab grad noch einen Link gefunden, der ist auch net doof, aber ich werd mich jetzt mal in Ruhe zur geistigen Vertiefung zurückziehen, geht ja doch net wirklich um Teich und Co. 

http://l.hsr.ch/skripte/wwwtechnikseiten/bautechnik/wasser.html


----------

